# Spyderco 'Salt' series folding knives



## P_A_S_1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I've seen some old thread but I didn't want to revive them so I'll ask here, does anyone have them and how have they held up in salt water?

I understand the steel in the knife (blade, pin, lock-back) is suppose to be very corrosion resistant but I'm more interested in knowing if it binds up when the salt gets in between the blade/pivot/handle and dries causing difficulty opening and if it can be disassembled for cleaning.

I've been kayaking in salt water and on my last trip decided to take a small SAK. The tight tolerances and riveted design just didn't work. By the end of the trip I needed a coin to open the blade and cleaning it out was a pain as the salt got into all the pivot points/spacers and dried causing binding.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 30, 2015)

Over two days I swam in the ocean with my yellow Atlantic Salt at Myrtle Beach, SC. I rinsed the light with hotel water after swimming. No difference in action during or after. I did use an oil when I got home, but haven't since then, except for sharpening it once.


----------



## Calmoceans (Jul 30, 2015)

I have an Atlantic salt 3/4 serrated that has seen extensive abuse in both fresh and saltwater environments. As a professional diver I always have redundant cutting tools on me. I do take care of it ie clean and lubricate it daily....but it still opens and closes like the day that it was purchased. As the blade and locking mechanism are pinned into the handle I do not believe there is a way of disassembly for cleaning. But in all actuality there is really no need to disassemble. I dunk in fresh water for a bit, blow dry with compressed air, and lube with Ballistol. Only complaint I have is the pocket clip bends rather easily....but I can be pretty hard on things.
Regards,


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh that is funny. I use Ballistol on knives and most everything else other than motors, etc.. Is it good for salt water environments or do you like its lack of toxicity and general usefulness? I mean I use it on the wooden handles of shovels and remove sap from car paint.

On the Atlantic Salt, I also removed most of the black coating on the titanium clip and attachment nut. There is no sign of corrosion there, either.

Because of constant carry in this sunny SouthWest, the exposed portion of the knife body while in the pocket, has become just a little bit faded yellow; not as vivid as new. It is the ultimate daily carry knife for me.


----------



## Calmoceans (Jul 31, 2015)

Agreed, Ballistol is great for many many things. Metal, wood, even leather. It does form a nice protective layer on metal for use in water environments, but I do clean and lube my Salt after every outing/day of work on the water. 

In regards to toxicity, I've heard of people putting it on cuts/scrapes to prevent infection but I'll leave that to others with more knowledge to discuss. I carry a small tube of antibiotic ointment. 

Getting back on topic....
The original ? In this thread was about the use of the Salt series of knives in the ocean environment....I believe on kayak trips. I would think this would be a great knife for that purpose but would definitely suggest at least a fresh water rinse at the end of every day. If you want a knife that will not corrode under days of or even weeks of use I would suggest getting a true titanium blade folding knife. Or better yet a fixed blade which contains less moving parts, and in the event of a true emergency....can be pulled from its sheath and ready to go as compared to having to open the knife to access the cutting edge. 

Bottom line I'm totally content with the Salt series (3/4 serrated edge is awesome if offshore and around ropes/lines as it slices thru them like butter) and a few minutes of maintenance each day to maintain a perfectly functioning knife/tool for the marine environment. 

Regards,


----------



## xxo (Jul 31, 2015)

I have several SALTS and used them in and around salt water with no rust or binding at all - only maintenance needed is a occasional rinse in warm water. Oil is not needed but won't hurt either....unless it is not food safe and you are using the knife for food, in which case a food safe rated product, such as mineral oil is the way to go.

BTW H1 steel's edge holding is great in serrated edge form.....right up there with the best of the "premium" steels.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. The knife would be used for single day trips only and size/carry connivence makes a small folder practical. I have a Spy.Para 2 which I thought about taking out but it's got metal liners and I've read of some rust issues when used around salt water, think a dedicated marine environment folder is the way to go.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jul 31, 2015)

My personal preference would be for a plain edge. Have a Spy.Police model with the serrated edge and don't like not being able to put it on a flat stone for sharpening/honing. I also find the cuts aren't as fine, they're more like tears.


----------



## xxo (Jul 31, 2015)

Plain edges are usually my preference but with H1 I always consider serrated for H1's unique advantage of edge holding and because a knife used around water may get called on to cut rope and other fibrous material that serrated edges cut very well.

I used to hate sharpening serrations, but the Sharpmaker does an excellent job....I normally touch them up by running the back of the serrations perfectly flat on the white/fine sharpmaker stones or to strope them on cardboard or even a pant leg in a pinch, to remove any burr. Usually brings the sharpness back, if not it's back to the sharpmaker, again laying the white stones flat on the back of the serrations to remove the burr after every few strokes on the front of the serrations with the rod in the sharpmaker. When I'm done they don't tear at all....I test them by slicing phone book paper with individual serrations.


----------



## Bently71 (Sep 21, 2015)

I run a spearfishing charter boat. I'm in the water all day everyday. Zero rust on my H1 and it looks and performs like new.


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 21, 2015)

I used to spend a lot of time fishing in salt water and the Spyderco Salt series are good. Just rinse them in fresh water at the end of the day. But then I found David Boye cobalt based metal knives. Spyderco calls the indent on their back knives Boye indents in recognition of David Boye coming up with this innovation. The cobalt based metal blades are cast and not forged to take advantage of the molecular serrations of the metal. They are corrosion proof and non-magnetic. They cut through rope, including synthetics like butter. Both folding and fixed blades are available. Available from David Boye and Francine Etched Knives. A few videos on YouTube, too.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 21, 2015)

Last I heard, cobalt was hard (to sharpen) and brittle. Is that still true?


----------



## yoyoman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a Wicked Edge System with diamond stones and haven't had a problem. I'm not sure of the exact alloy that David Boye uses, but I have not had a problem with the blade edges being too brittle. The Spyderco Salt series is very good and I was just throwing this out to provide more choices.


----------



## nbp (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a Pacific Salt for my workday EDC, and it has been great, despite considerable abuse. It gets wet and sweaty virtually every day and it has not skipped a beat; and no rust to be found. I have certainly not done anything to prevent rust!


----------



## firefighter2415 (Oct 31, 2015)

Always wanted a pacific salt. Just haven't ever dropped for one


----------



## nbp (Oct 31, 2015)

Browse the web a bit, you can find them very reasonably priced, and definitely worth the money.


----------



## Tom Krein (Nov 5, 2015)

I highly recommend the Spyderco Salt series. They did a great job with these. 

When they came out I wore one clipped in the waist band of my trunks while at the beach for a week. The only rinse it got was when I rinsed off before going in... it never rusted or stopped working. I did get a little sand in it, but that mostly went away when I got back home and flushed it with WD40.

Tom


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 7, 2016)

A little update, picked up a Ladybug Salt 3 for kayaking this year so we'll see how it holds up and works. I was between the Ladybug and the Dragon Fly but ultimately opted for the smaller of the two being it would sit in my pocket most of the time and probably see minimal use. In all the times I've been on the water I've yet to need a knife so smaller is better as in I'll have it on me. Got the plain edge because I'm not a serrated fan plus I like sharpening, I'll see how the H1 steel works for me. So far I'd say cool little knife, very small, came sharp although after a little touch up it's better, and one handed opening is surprisingly easy for such a little thing. Paired with a Acme 636 Slimline whistle through the lanyard hole makes it a pretty useful pocket combo although too bad the split ring isn't H1 or the pair floatable, that would make it really cool.


----------



## TKC (Apr 8, 2016)

*I LOVE Salt's!! I use one as my beach/swimming knife, and have for years, they hold up fine to Atlantic Ocean just fine & Nantucket Sound.*


----------



## nbp (Apr 8, 2016)

Tomorrow, I have arriving a Spyderco Autonomy, which is their Coast Guard designed automatic. It uses H1 also, like the Salt series and has a full serrated edge. I'm hoping to use this one to replace my Pacific Salt as my workday EDC now that autos are legal to carry in my state. :devil: My gear gets and stays wet so much at work, I love this H1. I will post pics when it's here.


----------



## Tejasandre (Apr 8, 2016)

So many words, no pics.


----------



## nbp (Apr 8, 2016)

Tejasandre said:


> So many words, no pics.



Pacific Salt that gets no mercy. I like that you can see the part of the handle that protrudes from my pocket as the yellow has faded from being in the sunlight. Haha.


----------



## Tejasandre (Apr 8, 2016)

nbp said:


> Pacific Salt that gets no mercy. I like that you can see the part of the handle that protrudes from my pocket as the yellow has faded from being in the sunlight. Haha.



Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 8, 2016)

nbp said:


> I like that you can see the part of the handle that protrudes from my pocket as the yellow has faded from being in the sunlight. Haha.



Yeah! Mine too has the faded yellow where it is exposed above a pocket!. Yours does have a more 'used' look to the scales. What are you subjecting it to. What work are you doing near water?


----------



## nbp (Apr 8, 2016)

Haha. The dyes must not hold up too well to UV. Oh well, it still cuts! I've worn most of the coating off the clip too. 

I own a window cleaning business, and I do pressure washing and some other exterior cleaning/maintenance. So my gear is always getting wet whether from cleaning solutions, from rain and snow, or in the summer from being in a sweaty pocket. Plus they get banged against ladders and such. Cheap knives just rust and I don't want to run the risk of ruining or losing my Sebenzas. This thing has held up over a couple of years! My Autonomy should be here Saturday. Can't wait to run it through the paces!


----------



## TKC (Apr 8, 2016)

\



*Here are my green PE Delica & PE Salt.*


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 10, 2016)

Annapolis Performance Sailing is selling a smaller Atlantic Salt (C118?) for $76. I do not really know if that is a great price, but didn't know that knife even existed. If a person needs to flatten boxes to recycle or open plastic clamshell packages, the serrated sheepsfoot blade is hard to beat (maybe a hawksbill) and the blade profile looks less aggressive to many (law enforcement). It is also superior for cutting seat belts off an auto accident victim. The point can in fact be quite piercing, and less likely to slide off in use. Yeah, I know folks like the look of the more common blade profiles, and please excuse the tangential comment.


----------



## flashtastic (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the salt series as well. My first was a Ladybug 3 PE. Somehow it seems less sturdy now that I have a Manbug. In reality, it is not flimsy but I wish Sal would bring the Manbug into the Salt family. Then I got an SE and a PE Dragonfly 2. Serrated Edges and the Plain Edges both have their utility. I really don't see it as an either / or. Growing up I had the cheaper stainless steel knives. Even now I'm surprised at how many well-known knife makers cheap out on stainless steel quality. They always corroded and lost their edges too quickly. I live in the south where it is hot and sweat is a constant enemy. About 5 years ago moved down near the coast of the Atlantic. All of our creeks are pretty much brackish here. And you can often taste the salt in the air on a breezy day. The H1 steel is the first I've owned that didn't rust just sitting in my pocket. Now I EDC my Dragonfly SE every day. . . Sitting right next to my favorite new EDC light, the Olight S1 Baton. I know I've said it in a couple of other threads but that TIR lens creates a buttery smooth flood, almost like my PE Dragonfly.


----------



## nbp (Apr 12, 2016)

The Autonomy arrived over the weekend. It's not technically part of the Salt series, but given the H1, I think it fits. This knife is sweet, a beast! Designed for the Coast Guard, (their version is slightly different than this: orange scales, no clip, no safety, satin blade) it has DLC coated H1 serrated sheepsfoot blade, G10 scales, wire clip, safety (it's a full automatic), large deployment button, rustproof black coated hardware, open design and drain holes in the spring cavity. It's meant to be used in salt water, in cold wet terrible conditions, and still afford great grip, zero corrosion, and easy use. It's freakin' solid!!


----------



## TKC (Apr 12, 2016)

nbp said:


> The Autonomy arrived over the weekend. It's not technically part of the Salt series, but given the H1, I think it fits. This knife is sweet, a beast! Designed for the Coast Guard, (their version is slightly different than this: orange scales, no clip, no safety, satin blade) it has DLC coated H1 serrated sheepsfoot blade, G10 scales, wire clip, safety (it's a full automatic), large deployment button, rustproof black coated hardware, open design and drain holes in the spring cavity. It's meant to be used in salt water, in cold wet terrible conditions, and still afford great grip, zero corrosion, and easy use. It's freakin' solid!!




*​THAT is a cooooool knife!! Congrats!!*


----------



## nbp (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks TKC! It looks so "mission impossible", stealthy. I felt cooler just carrying it today at work. Hehehe


----------



## TKC (Apr 13, 2016)

*I like that you felt a little cooler carrying it at work. *


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 13, 2016)

nbp said:


> ... It's not technically part of the Salt series, but given the H1, I think it fits... It's meant to be used in salt water...



Oh, it is most certainly pertinent to this thread. Thanks so much for the pictures.

Now: Are you going to use it daily at work? We would love to hear feedback regarding function.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 13, 2016)

nbp said:


> Thanks TKC! It looks so "mission impossible", stealthy. I felt cooler just carrying it today at work. Hehehe



Ha! You felt cooler because you were cooler. I'm surprised you didn't spend the day humming the Mission Impossible theme song, throwing sideways glances in tune with the music. Do da doo! :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Apr 13, 2016)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Oh, it is most certainly pertinent to this thread. Thanks so much for the pictures.
> 
> Now: Are you going to use it daily at work? We would love to hear feedback regarding function.



Yessir I sure am! I will report back after I get to cut some stuff with it. Today I only scraped a small sliver from my palm wit the flat tip. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ha! You felt cooler because you were cooler. I'm surprised you didn't spend the day humming the Mission Impossible theme song, throwing sideways glances in tune with the music. Do da doo! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Maybe I did... 



TKC said:


> *I like that you felt a little cooler carrying it at work. *



[emoji4]


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 13, 2016)

That's some knife, I looked at a youtube video on it, pretty cool. I like the orange with the satin blade, looks sharp (pun intended). I see they're made in Colorado as opposed to Seki like the rest of the Salt series, nice. I would like to see the details of the review process the Coast Guard put the knife through, they must have thought well enough about the H1 steel after testing to pick it up (although I don't see the benefit of the auto folder over a fixed blade for their intended use).


----------



## nbp (Apr 13, 2016)

I'll have to look for the thread on BladeForums but a Spydie rep said they had been working with the Coast Guard for 7 years on this project with various prototypes before this knife was perfected and released. I imagine it is hard to re-sheath a fixed blade on the water in rough seas? Or maybe dangerous to have in hand when not actually in use? I dunno, just guessing?


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 14, 2016)

nbp said:


> ..... *I imagine it is hard to re-sheath a fixed blade on the water in rough seas?* Or maybe dangerous to have in hand when not actually in use? I dunno, just guessing?



Good guess, makes sense.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 13, 2016)

(I private messaged him) Brief update on nbp and his Autonomy:

Busy time of year at work. He thinks it is great for its design intention, but sounds like it does not meet his needs so much. nbp does really like the Chris Reeve knives, particularly his Sebenza.


----------



## nbp (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks K. Yeah that about sums it up. I think the Autonomy is an AWESOME knife in itself, and for the guys it's meant for I'm sure it is tops. But for me it was not the perfect EDC. It is quite large and quite heavy. For gloved hands and wet conditions that big grippy handle is essential but for bombing about in shorts it's a lot to carry. It's heavy due to the very robust build and mechanisms, which again is great for Coast Guard dudes but for me, it's mostly a novelty. The serrated blade is wicked on fibrous material but I'm realizing that serrations aren't that helpful for my daily use and a plain edge is superior. I probably will end up selling this Autonomy as it has very little use on it. 

I got into CRK knives about 7 months ago and have picked up a couple Sebenzas and an Inkosi and I am really enjoying them. I don't have interest in much else right now. I started carrying a large 21 Insingo for work and it has been great. I'm surprised and very very pleased with it's corrosion resistance despite not being made for wet conditions. Not a speck of rust on it after weeks of being in damp pockets.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 15, 2016)

nbp said:


> Pacific Salt that gets no mercy. I like that you can see the part of the handle that protrudes from my pocket as the yellow has faded from being in the sunlight. Haha.


YA, they fade sitting on my desk, so do the orange delicas.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jul 25, 2016)

My Salt Ladybug has rust on the etched '1'  . Not happy.


*contacted spyderco and was told that some surface rust can happen but it won't penetrate into the blade and can be wiped away with a light abrasive cleaner.


----------



## CaptainPicard (Nov 27, 2016)

I've had a Dragonfly 2 Salt for a year and a half and it's been awesome. Cleaned it once after dropping it in mud, and run water through it after a day near the ocean. Other than that it looks new other than some dirt in the handle and a scratch on the blade (my fault not the knife's)


----------



## Godolphin (Jan 15, 2017)

I bought the yellow folding Salt serrated knife at the Dema scuba diving show.
Great for taking on dives and no rust yet but I have seen some negative feedback concerning rust.
But so far so good for me, so I recommend it.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Have to contact spyderco again as the pivot pin for the blade is coming out. Looks like the fastener on one side is missing. The other side still has a screw head there but I don't recall if there was one on the other side too. At least I caught it before the knife fell apart while on the water.



*got a replacement screw and some loctite from spyderco, apparently some knives go out without anything on the screws so it happens.


----------



## colubrid (Dec 18, 2017)

Salt series are the best and most unusual folding knives because they can be left dirty, sticky and will never rust if left in water.

Best bang for the buck k nife youwill own


----------



## Chronos (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a Tasman salt that I've used for years when kayaking (sea and fresh water). It stays clipped to my PFD. Great little knifes IMHO. A must-have around water.


----------

